# Black Swan solvents



## LawGA.Winnelson (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I am new to the site and look forward to exploring the site. Have any of you professionals used Black Swan glue and primer? I run a Winnelson in metro Atlanta,Ga and am considering using this line. It seems IPS and Oatey continue to raise prices, even when demand is at its lowest. Any feedback would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I never used it, where do you buy it?


----------



## tonytheshark21 (Feb 17, 2009)

the only black swan that i have used was a sealant for cast iron no-hub. I loved the stuff when testing over three stories we had one guy that didnt use it and his connections were blowing apart. the guys that used it didnt have even a dribble.


----------

